
Ripple 20: Zero-day vulnerabilities in a widely used low-level TCP/IP library - robomartin
https://www.jsof-tech.com/ripple20/
======
robomartin
From the article:

"The 19 vulnerabilities, given the name Ripple20, affect hundreds of millions
of devices (or more) and include multiple remote code execution
vulnerabilities. The risks inherent in this situation are high. Just a few
examples: data could be stolen off of a printer, an infusion pump behavior
changed, or industrial control devices could be made to malfunction. An
attacker could hide malicious code within embedded devices for years. One of
the vulnerabilities could enable entry from outside into the network
boundaries; and this is only a small taste of the potential risks."

